# WOOD GRAIN,CHAIN,OR STOCK STEERING WHEEL??



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ive been seeing more and more lowriders with stock and wood grain steering wheels?? When i was growing up a lowrider always had a chain steering wheel.What do you guys prefer and why?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nardis are the shit now. The game has changed Nd so has the trends... Chain steering wheels are for bikes...... Or if u really wanna be a baller get urself a stonegrip!


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

see i have no idea what those even are?!? ive always wanted a lowrider with a lil chain steering wheel its old skool n traditional que no ?


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Idk bout yall,but id rock a 1963/1964 impy stock wheel,stearing,even if its a lincoln tc,a buick reagel,or a caddy fleetwood,those are hard!!,


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

ya those look tight homie imagine that in a g body? shit would look sick and way different! how bout going way old skool and putting a turning knob ha ha


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

The fuck??? a 64 impala wheel on a TC or a g-body what part of the game is this:facepalm:I personally couldnt fuck with a chain steering wheel that shit clashes badly if you have a nice stock OG interior. Go Nardi if you have the $ or a Grant if you on a budget.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on what you drive and the style of the car. Chain steering wheels can still work in some cars.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I had one chain steering wheel and didn't like it. I usually rock nardis.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

This what I use on my 63 , I like it better them the stock.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Stock


----------



## Withwhatsmine (Oct 24, 2011)

Stock, I got rid of the chain wheel.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

fool2 said:


> Depends on what you drive and the style of the car. Chain steering wheels can still work in some cars.


I got a chain! And Lic plate cover too! Lol!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

chains hahahahhahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Had a chain link all summer, some winter, have a car w/ stock, and took the chain link off the coupe and put a grant woodgrain (look identical to a nardi, just have to change name caps) and to be honest I have no preference. I like em all. I don't like how "feeble" having a big skinny stock wheel feels when on the highway swerving (thats when that small doughnut is nice), however I don't like cranking a metal chain wheel with sharp corners when I'm tryna whip into a tight spot or round a tight corner so there's pros and cons. Chain wheels get REALLY HOT and REALLY COLD. AS far as confort the wood grain us ultamite. And doesn't wear as quick and easy as leather or vinyl.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

chains are so mexican lol


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

^ true



Stock fo me.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

stock in a classic chevy. any thing else nardi or grant.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

fool2 said:


> Depends on what you drive and the style of the car. Chain steering wheels can still work in some cars.


Wut he said


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Had a chain link all summer, some winter, have a car w/ stock, and took the chain link off the coupe and put a grant woodgrain (look identical to a nardi, just have to change name caps) anpd to be honest I have no preference. I like em all. I don't like how "feeble" having a big skinny stock wheel feels when on the highway swerving (thats when that small doughnut is nice), however I don't like cranking a metal chain wheel with sharp corners when I'm tryna whip into a tight spot or round a tight corner so there's pros and cons. Chain wheels get REALLY HOT and REALLY COLD. AS far as confort the wood grain us ultamite. And doesn't wear as quick and easy as leather or vinyl.


 X1000


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

96ROADMASTER said:


> I got a chain! And Lic plate cover too! Lol!


lol this should help you decide what path to choose.. :rofl:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

96ROADMASTER said:


> I got a chain! And Lic plate cover too! Lol!


Haha. I just joined this site and the consensus is you are a joke with no friends. I'm surprised you are still on here. My question is, "what would you like to be, when you grow up?"


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

I LIKE CHAINS IVE ALWAYS OWNED CHAINS AND I AGREE IN THE MORNINGS OR SUMMER THERE HOT ASS FUCK!! BUT I THINK THAT A NICE STOCK G BODY WITH A CHAIN IS NICEBUT IF YOUR GONNA GO ALL OUT IN THE INTERIOR MIGHT AS WELL BUY A CLASSY WOOD GRAIN . POST SOME PICS OF WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE IN YOUR RIDES


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i like donuts steering wheels over chains
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ds/267983-o-g-black-donut-steering-wheel.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sty...aultDomain_0&hash=item3a702753e0#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

I had a budnik half wrap I'n my caddy i hated that steering wheel over priced it always shocked me when i honked te horn and burned my hands if i left it I'n the sun for even a little ! fuk those half wraps! They look nicer then stock tho can't argue that


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

stock on impalas. woodgrain on g bodies. some bombs have a different/nicer other bomb steering wheel


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Ivory steering wheel


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

I like stock on bombs and a few others, chains on some and woodgrain on some. Here is mine.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Is that A Nardi? *


Anson72 said:


> I like stock on bombs and a few others, chains on some and woodgrain on some. Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 435012


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Stock all the way unless the car has custom interior that would clash. Wood grain belongs in the 1990s


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

I heard Chuck Norris has a steering wheel wrapped in barbed wire.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

on a 70s style car a chain donut or vynil donut, but nothin bigger than 12" imo.
A car on daytons i'd say stock, or larger than 12 3 spoke.
Woodgrain is too 90s euro to really look at home on any old csr, maybe a gbody...
60s wheels on a g body? No thanx.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bones 87 said:


> see i have no idea what those even are?!? ive always wanted a lowrider with a lil chain steering wheel its old skool n traditional que no ?


I got one for sale pm me if interested


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The chains are alright. I had one on my Regal for 6 years, took it off last year and put a stock one back on while i finish some things on a custom one i'm planning to put on this year. I don't care for the cheapo looking wood wheels that seem to be popular now. They look good on some cars but usually they aren't a match to the wood in the car at all and look out of place.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

it depends i think wood gives an elegant look but in 60s impalas keep it stock nothing like them big old wheel you gotta spin 6 times


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Billet steering wheels on chrome columns


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stock on impala *with tilt for us fat people
woodgrain on lacs and lincolns. but real wood not plastic. nardi or grant banjo style only. 
gbody depends, some regals look good with matching nardi. 
billet wheels and anything else belongs on a truck. and chains belong on dogs. ya heard me.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bear said:


> *Is that A Nardi? *


no its a grant with a Chevrolet horn middle


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

lone star said:


> *stock on impala *with tilt for us fat people*
> woodgrain on lacs and lincolns. but real wood not plastic. nardi or grant banjo style only.
> gbody depends, some regals look good with matching nardi.
> billet wheels and anything else belongs on a truck. and chains belong on dogs. ya heard me.


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

throw a 6 way power seat, and u ridin like a fat mack


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I got one for sale pm me if interested


PM ME PRICE AND PIC


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> , and took the chain link off the coupe and put a grant woodgrain (look identical to a nardi, just have to change name caps)


Kakalak and I were talking bout Grant's wheel, and the nardi look for not nardi money. Funny, I just said this...



Bear said:


> *Is that A Nardi? *


 Nope, what I say bout the caps? My grant looks even more like a real nardi than that one..



Anson72 said:


> no its a grant with a Chevrolet horn middle


 And here we have it, illusion confirmed. Dress em up, switch caps, except for the real g's looking for the nardi engraving, centercap, and wood detail you really can't tell the diff. I argued w/ kakalak that it's not quit ethe same and most wouldn't settle for less. He was right though, really happy with my grant, and see plenty of other people are too..

My coupe when chain link was still in..









Kakalaks Grant (not diggin th ehorn button though, still nice however. Exact same one I ended up getting, got mine for a deal used but can find em on e-bay from $50-150 while nardi's go for +)

(Actually I just got on e-bay and they got some NICE nardis for cheap. Check em out!)
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...n+wheel&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

u people on CRACK??

lowriders - chain or stock, fugg anything else sehn!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

AFFILIATED MONTE said:


> stock in a classic chevy. any thing else nardi or grant.


perfect answer right there!!!


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> lowriders are so mexican lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> Kakalak and I were talking bout Grant's wheel, and the nardi look for not nardi money. Funny, I just said this...
> 
> Nope, what I say bout the caps? My grant looks even more like a real nardi than that one..
> 
> ...


I like the Nardis. This Grant was on the car when i bought it. I like how it looks. Wouldnt mind a chain either, just not the tiny ones. those are just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

i just scooped up a cutlass brougham and it had a fucking ugly steering wheel all messed up but homie i bought it off of hooked it up with a cherry chain steering wheel think im gonna mob that for a while probably just keep it que no


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

steeko said:


> u people on CRACK??
> 
> lowriders - chain or stock, fugg anything else sehn!


Are you? It's 2012. I love chains too but it is what it is.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Bones 87 said:


> I LIKE CHAINS IVE ALWAYS OWNED CHAINS AND I AGREE IN THE MORNINGS OR SUMMER THERE HOT ASS FUCK!! BUT I THINK THAT A NICE STOCK G BODY WITH A CHAIN IS NICEBUT IF YOUR GONNA GO ALL OUT IN THE INTERIOR MIGHT AS WELL BUY A CLASSY WOOD GRAIN . POST SOME PICS OF WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE IN YOUR RIDES


The chain wheel does get hot as fuck:rofl:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

hers is mine i have to change it this summer cause i got pulled over and ticketed for the chain wheel apparently it's to small and is illegal



















I'm planning on buying one of these but with a blue leather wrap not a wood grain wrap


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CHUKO 204 said:


> hers is mine i have to change it this summer cause i got pulled over and ticketed for the chain wheel apparently it's to small and is illegal
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Roll your chain wheel. I HATE THose ugly gaudylac wheels, they're hidious. I've had cops tell me my chain wheel and beer tap shift are pretty cool asking where to get em from.. You'd think they'd be dangerous b/c they're sharp, hard, have sharp corners (no "whipping for you buddy!"), fingers get caught up in the lil holes, etc.. so.. can't really blame him I suppose...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree with the stock on a classic, but the 68 wheel is st8 up CACA!!


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

*chains all the way.
*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

masatalker said:


> :thumbsup:


:twak:


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

CHUKO 204 said:


> hers is mine i have to change it this summer cause i got pulled over and ticketed for the chain wheel apparently it's to small and is illegal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy where you located at ? i rolled a chain in my old cutlass n i showed my cuz thats a cop he didnt say shit ? probably just been haters ha ha


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Like the homie said its 2012 leave those chain steering wheels in the past STOCK or GRANT/NARDI thats it.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

CHUKO 204 said:


> I'm planning on buying one of these but with a blue leather wrap not a wood grain wrap


if im not mistaken the dude that made these only shipped out a few before he ripped a bunch of people off and disappeared? if im wrong let me know i don't want to bad mouth anyone who doesn't deserve it but i'm pretty sure that's what happened. otherwise id buy one i remember them being cheap and they match the wood grain too.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> if im not mistaken the dude that made these only shipped out a few before he ripped a bunch of people off and disappeared? if im wrong let me know i don't want to bad mouth anyone who doesn't deserve it but i'm pretty sure that's what happened. otherwise id buy one i remember them being cheap and they match the wood grain too.


seems to be the trend on LIL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Stock or Nardi.......that's it.


----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

Lookin for a 10 1/2" 3 spoke Grant steering wheel hmu


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Nardi!!!! All the way . Fuck chains are for dogs and grant is cheap shit


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock what YOU like. but I will say chain wheels in late model cars would probably look dumb. and I do not understand why people flip the fuk out over the over priced nardi wheels. Its just another "I want one because he has one" kinda things. You aint cool unless you have a nardi....... F that.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Exactly it's whatever u like . I'm just saying you get what u pay for .


----------



## loco818 (May 24, 2011)

I roll an og chain wheel Shit gets hot as fuck but it looks good in my Monte


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Nardi is for Mardi Gras

Chain or OG TTT


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just wait till one of u fuccers hit something head on w one of those lil ass dumb chain wheels


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

BRAVO said:


> Just wait till one of u fuccers hit something head on w one of those lil ass dumb chain wheels


you are gonna get Fuked up no matter what if you hit something head on.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Before the chain steering wheel the black or white 10in were most popular steering wheel.. When I bought my first car in 72 (69 Chevelle) the first thing I bought was 10in black steering wheel at Johnny Speed n chrome in Whittier. My friend n me went to my house and put it on and cruised around all nite long, you'd of thought we had a full blown show car..:roflmao:





























My first car...


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Theres a monte ls here where I stay, it has a badas custom interior n it matches perfectly with his chain steering wheel... Looks clean


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I like stock but a homie of mine has a chain on a deuce and fucker looks super good with it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Had a chain.That bitch got hot as fuc in the summer if i didnt park in the shade.Used to keep a swet shirt over it when i wasnt driving LOL.

Pulled it off now im rockin a Superior 500 joint.Looks dope imo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHAIN WHEELS ARE FO BIKES LOL


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

when i had my 84 cutlass supreme back in lat 90s, i had a 10 inch.. but wasntchain link, but i had blue tucknroll n biscuit tuck interior and had them make a steering wheel cover to match. without it was unbearable in this PHX heat. looked bad ass


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

.TODD said:


> it depends i think wood gives an elegant look but in 60s impalas keep it stock nothing like them big old wheel you gotta spin 6 times


:thumbsup:


----------

